# Zhanchi with torpedoes VS Zhanchi without torpedoes



## samchoochiu (Jan 31, 2012)

which do you like better?

I hope the voters have tried both.


----------



## skeletonboy (Jan 31, 2012)

You have to have a very fast lube like Lubix or Traxaas then with a right tension and ..... it's just a bit hard to maintain.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 31, 2012)

I removed the torpedoes when I first got the ZhanChi, but my tensions must have been too loose so it started popping like crazy. I tried it again a couple of weeks ago and noticed a huge difference. I find it WAY better. There is the occasional pop, but it's not bad enough that I will go back to the torpedoes.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 31, 2012)

I perfer no torpedoes. Hasnt popped on me. Yet..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 31, 2012)

doesn't matter had sex.

Tried both, differences are hardly noticeable. I prefer torpedoes to add a little clicky to the cube.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 31, 2012)

I tried torpedoes for a while, but when I took them out I thought the cube became better. Yesterday I tightened it a bit, and I just broke PB avg5 and avg12 with it. So, no torpedoes for me.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't bother with the torpedoes. I find that if I do something that would pop the cube without torpedoes it's going to lock it up horribly with them in. Plus disassembly is much harder with them in.

I can stand a pop every 100 odd solves. What I can't stand is locking every single solve. Just tension your cube right and break it in, it shouldn't pop.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 31, 2012)

I reckon if it didn't have torpedos, it wouldn't pop every now and then; it would explode every day. My advice would be to leave the torpedos in, and sand off the bumps on the corners where the torpedos slide, to make it a bit quieter and smoother.


----------



## Godmil (Jan 31, 2012)

I didn't like the feel so I just took them out... it barely ever pops anyway.


----------



## Goosly (Jan 31, 2012)

My ZhanChi is extremely loose, so I do use the torpedos.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 31, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> doesn't matter had sex.
> 
> Tried both, differences are hardly noticeable. I prefer torpedoes to add a little clicky to the cube.


 
really? The reason I made this thread is because I have 2 zanchis (both unmodded with torpedoes and washers). 1 is very good and the other is not as good. I took the torpedoes and the washers of out the not so good one (helpcube mod) and the cube is feeling great. Idk, it was just kinda bittersweet because now I'm obligated to remove the torpedoes out of all of my cubes in the future and I always loved my zanchi for being so smooth and fast with torpedoes and I did not think the torpedoes slows the cube down at all.


----------



## emolover (Jan 31, 2012)

Personally I hate the Zhanchi either way. But I love my Linyun with torpedoes.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 31, 2012)

I accidentally shaved off some plastic on my zhanchi while I was getting the torpedoes out then it starte poppin like crazy. I put the torpedoes back on.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 31, 2012)

No torpedoes is sooooo much better.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 31, 2012)

Learn to spell ZhanChi.

I prefer with anchors simply because without, edges tend to twist out due to the far more curvy design of the cube. The thing about my zhanchi (my old one not my zhanchi silk- I won't touch its insides unless necessary) has an awfully squidgy feel without anchors which I hate. With anchors the cube seems less squidgy and more smooth and controllable.

The upshot to not having anchors is that it doesn't have centre catches and the cube is a fair bit faster.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 31, 2012)

DavidWoner said:


> No torpedoes is sooooo much better.



This. I was using torpedos with a moderately loose tension, and every 2 days, I would have to relube because it would slow down. Then I took them off, and with the same tension, and it's amazing, and has only popped twice in a month. Plus, I don't have to keep cleaning out and relubing, and it's much smoother.


----------



## aaronb (Jan 31, 2012)

TheMachanga said:


> This. I was using torpedos with a moderately loose tension, and every 2 days, I would have to relube because it would slow down. Then I took them off, and with the same tension, and it's amazing, and has only popped twice in a month. Plus, I don't have to keep cleaning out and relubing, and it's much smoother.


 
Taking out the torpedoes helps make the lube last longer? I guess I will take my torpedoes out then. The cube always seems to get slow a few days after lubing.


----------



## pdilla (Jan 31, 2012)

After fooling around with the torpedos, I've come to this conclusion

With torpedoes
*Pros*: Much less popping at looser tensions, slight clicky feel (if you can dig it), heavier feel
*Cons*: More lock ups, less corner cutting, can catch on corner imperfections (without mod), harder disassembly on tighter tensions

Without torpedoes:
*Pros*: Slightly faster turning, Less lockups, more corner cutting, simple disassembly, smoother feel (if you like)
*Cons*: More pops at looser tensions, lighter feel (if you don't like)

All in all, torpedoes don't seem to give as much pros as they do cons, but if you happen to be a sloppy turner or enjoy loose tensions, then you may want to keep the torpedoes in. If not, out they go.


----------



## cubernya (Jan 31, 2012)

pdilla said:


> After fooling around with the torpedos, I've come to this conclusion
> 
> With torpedoes
> *Pros*: Much less popping at looser tensions, slight clicky feel (if you can dig it), heavier feel
> ...


 
Please show me that torpedoes reduce corner cutting. I've tried it with both, and see no difference. The ZhanChi without torpedoes also feels more fragile (IMO) 
Please show me proof that it turns faster with the exact same amount of force. I know that FAZ can turn a Rubik's brand fast enough to be sub 9 (he has a video on youtube of it ), so I doubt that it really makes a difference

Also, you clearly don't know how to disassemble a cube with torpedoes in it.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Also, you clearly don't know how to disassemble a cube with torpedoes in it.


 
I find it annoying to have to unscrew one side to relube my cube/remove a piece. And with the trops in it it seems that after a couple of solves the cube feels slow and then my times go to **** so I have to relube quite alot.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 1, 2012)

insane569 said:


> I find it annoying to have to unscrew one side to relube my cube/remove a piece. And with the trops in it it seems that after a couple of solves the cube feels slow and then my times go to **** so I have to relube quite alot.


 
Then you lubed it too much.

BTW, you turn a side to a 45 as normal, then TWIST the edge in place until it pops out, not just pulling on it.


----------



## insane569 (Feb 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Then you lubed it too much.
> 
> BTW, you turn a side to a 45 as normal, then TWIST the edge in place until it pops out, not just pulling on it.


 
Assume much? I have tight tensions. If the torps weren't in it would still pop since I have some sloppy turning.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 1, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Please show me that torpedoes reduce corner cutting. I've tried it with both, and see no difference.


 
This is my own conclusion, not to be confused with an objective ontological fact of the matter. There are also other factors to considers as well, such as the varying manufacturing quality of the individual cubes.



theZcuber said:


> The ZhanChi without torpedoes also feels more fragile (IMO)



I agree, I think it has something to do with it being lighter sans torpedoes.



theZcuber said:


> Please show me proof that it turns faster with the exact same amount of force. I know that FAZ can turn a Rubik's brand fast enough to be sub 9 (he has a video on youtube of it ), so I doubt that it really makes a difference



By "turns faster" I don't mean "has a higher maximum velocity that is easier to reach," rather, I mean "turns at a higher acceleration." Since the mass of the layer itself has decreased, its acceleration is directly proportional to it's loss of mass. This doesn't need to be seen as anything _dramatically_ quicker by any means, thus I haven't claimed it to be.




theZcuber said:


> Also, you clearly don't know how to disassemble a cube with torpedoes in it.



I never claimed that is is somehow impossible or incredibly hard to disassemble the cube with torpedoes. All I claimed is that it is harder, period. This also doesn't need to be seen as anything dramatically more difficult, only more difficult than it is sans torpedoes. As long as that is true, then my claim stands.

And yes, I do know how to disassemble a cube with torpedoes. Twist and pull the edge.


----------



## ZeeK (Feb 1, 2012)

the torpedos im my case doesn't increase the lock ups but make a certain feel of clickiness but they also doesn't decrease much of the pops because the cube rarely pops so actually doesn't matter much although i prefer maintaining them.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Feb 1, 2012)

I prefer torpedos more because I like the slight clickiness and weight it adds to the cube. I don't really do anything to make the cube pop under normal conditions, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## skeletonboy (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh yes, I know this is almost completely useless, but I just wanted to say, Feliks Zemdegs keeps his torpedos in.


----------



## pdilla (Feb 1, 2012)

skeletonboy said:


> Oh yes, I know this is almost completely useless, but I just wanted to say, Feliks Zemdegs keeps his torpedos in.


 
Which just goes to show, its the *cuber* not the cube.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Feb 1, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Which just goes to show, its the *cuber* not the cube.


 
agreed
its all personal preference


----------



## andyfreeman (Feb 1, 2012)

both... in my stickered no torps, tight tensions, it turns like a dream and only pops when I'm playing with it, not cubing.

In my stickerless, after lubing it exactly the same and everything, I find I have to back off the tensions to make it the same as the stickered, resulting in a poppier cube. Hence in that one I have the torps.

Still have to find out why the differnence, there are so many factors....


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 2, 2012)

I've kept my torpedoes in my zanchi since I first bought it, because I heard that it pops a lot without them. And all this time, I have felt that my guhong was a much better cube than the zanchi. Well today I decided to take those torpedoes out, and I must say, my zanchi feels much better now! Hasn't popped on me yet, so I'm going to be keeping it like this from now on.


----------



## NOLAcuber (Feb 3, 2012)

I keep mine in. I took my torps out and 3 solves in a row it exploded on me, so they got put back in.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 3, 2012)

I use torpedoes, but I might consider trying the cube without them seeing how a fair amount of people seem to like the cube without the in. 

The one problem is do find with torpedoes is the explosions. Although the cube may pop without the torpedoes in, when they ARE in, the cube will explode. My reasoning is that, because the torpedoes grab onto the corners, if they ever DO come out, the corners come out with the edge. Whenever my ZhanChi does pop, it is a 3-4 piece pop, minimum...

Them again, I have my cube very loose...


----------



## Sillas (Feb 3, 2012)

With torpedoes is more secure and without is more fast... you may choose.


----------



## DeathCuberK (Feb 3, 2012)

Just took out my torpedoes based on the fact that some people find this cube better without them. I must say, it is so much faster and smoother. Haven't gotten a pop yet, although I would imagine that I ill get one eventually.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

Took out the torpedoes once and it felt really nice and different and all, then I realise I wasn't really getting any good times and the popping increased, so I decided with torpedoes is better.


----------



## TheAllCreator (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah, I liked my torpedos. I took them out, but there was no obvious difference for me. And like Vinny, mine pops 3 at a time. So if you pop, it's pretty crap. I get super SUPER frustrated when i pop, on good runs, and on bad ones...


----------



## applemobile (Feb 5, 2012)

Based on this thread i removed my torpedoes, and absolutely hated it. Its just awful. Maybe because i am so used to with them in and running it very loose. They are back in now anyway. I still get the odd pop with them in, strangely its always during Sune.


----------



## ernie722 (Feb 5, 2012)

i took my torpedoes out a few times and it gacve it this AWESOME feel but then its started popping way to much so i had to put it back in


----------



## Iggy (Feb 6, 2012)

I like loose tensions so I left them in. If you decide to leave them in, I recommend that you set reasonably loose tensions (not too loose, or it'll pop like crazy even with torpedoes) to make it easier when you want to take out an edge. It's definitely smoother without the torpedoes, but if you really can't stand pops, you'd better leave them in.


----------



## chimchu (Jun 19, 2013)

I've taken them out, and it did'nt really make it pop anymore than it did before.


----------



## NickE (Jul 10, 2015)

*What Advantages do I get by taking my torpedoes out of my Dayan Zhanchi 3x3x3?*

Title says it all


----------



## cashis (Jul 10, 2015)

None.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jul 10, 2015)

More pops, not an advantage but imo it gives it a less snappy feeling and much softer feeling


----------



## leeo (Jul 10, 2015)

I like my old DIY Zhanchi with torpedoes. With an exceptionally loose setting, there is a risk of the edge piece torpedo grabbing another edge or corner piece at the transition and twisting out and spectacularly flying across the room. I have since developed a feel for that hang-up and know not to continue twist at that point. Most of my practices are for BLD, so speed of execution is not my main main focus. Besides, I learned from touch typing that a steady rhythm contributes more to a good score than bursts of amazing speed.

What I have found, is that pulling the corner-edge-corner 1 x 3 block away from the center -- if the center is loose enough that you can generate a "click" -- that center is adjusted too loose and needs to be tightened. I find that if I tighten the centers just to the point where I cannot produce the click in this manner, the cube is still very loose, but the torpedoes then are much less likely to foul on the transition and twist out.


----------



## SenorJuan (Jul 10, 2015)

The cube is easier to dismantle for cleaning and lubing etc.

If your friends use Zhanchis, they might appreciate you having a load of spare torpedoes.....


----------



## RicardoRix (Jul 10, 2015)

My red/yellow edge piece has a broken torpedo. I bet you can guess which piece pops 99% of the time.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jul 11, 2015)

prefer with torpedos just because i like the bumpy feel


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 13, 2015)

I got mine when the Zhanchi first came out (how many years already?)
Tried with and without torpedoes a few times:
without - pops when I attempt to go faster 
with - very minimal pop (faster speed)

Feel wise - prefer without torpedoes at the beginning. Now so used to the torpedoes...

A thought - use a guhong if without torpedoes is the way to go...

Currently my zanchi is on life support. Think the core is kaput. I replaced with one of the many 'A' cores I have in stock (yeah - those old A).


----------

